
Ask HN: I am developing a website. Postgres or Mongodb?(see description for idea) - pvsukale1
I have an idea of a website.It will be like an online startup social network where people can discuss, submit links,review these startups. New startups will also get to features themselves and present to people. we will have many metrics for these startups like buzz , potential etc. users will also have reputations based on upvotes&#x2F;downvotes they receive on their comments&#x2F;reviews&#x2F;links.I have decided to use Golang for this application.I am asking for advice on which database to use MongoDB or Postgres or something else as I am very confused  
from various articles on the internet ,also it will be helpful if got any advice for the Go part of application.Thank you!suggestions are welcome!
======
ape-box
I don't know about the Go part, but on the db side i have no doubt: go with
PostgreSQL.

I advise you in ANY case to read about both ... more ... and more in depth.

Mongo is nice but i can't see an use for it as a proper DB, it is useful from
other perspectives (similar argument to why chose nodejs or not), but given
the position i assume you are in, as single man army, you need to know what
you are doing, and skipping the data part is a big mistake, you have to know
what is your data and how to structure it, you can't let your models define it
... or you could, and grant yourself maintenance work forever ...

PostgreSQL on the other hand is one of the best, if not the best database, and
if you are worrying about performance, you are worrying about the wrong
things, and from the wrong angle, and still Postgre have amazing performance
if you know what you are doing.

I would consider using mongo for only two reasons: just for fun, or because i
need to ship in zero time, and in the latter i would think twice and go with
Postgre anyway ...

PS. I might have been a bit trolly on the mongo side, but seriously give
Postgres a shot, every minute you spend on it is worth more than the specific
knowledge you gain!

~~~
pvsukale1
thank you for your advice ! I too was inclined towards Postgres .

------
PaulHoule
Not MongoDB; it is something people want to believe in but it overpromises and
underdelivers. If you like the idea of MongoDB, try CouchBase.

Otherwise Postgres is battle-tested but still moving forward, it is not a bad
choice.

~~~
pvsukale1
thanx.

------
brudgers
For a social network, modeling the data as a graph rather than a table or
document might be a favorable architectural decision.

Good luck.

~~~
pvsukale1
ok will consider that !thanks for the advice.

------
kokonotu
May I ask what make you decide to use Golang? instead of Rails or Nodejs?

~~~
pvsukale1
1\. I have a background in c/c++ so found Go quite interesting and easy to
learn. 2\. I like its packaging system.and many good packages are available
now for things like authentication,caching. 3.it just creates one binary.easy
to deploy. 4.the inbuilt net/http package is awesome. No need of any external
server. what do you say?

